# Project completion after more than 1 year



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

The Villa with all furniture made of natural wood.
The villa is designed outside in European architectural style, inside is the furniture such as: main door, sofa table set, TV cabinet, wine cabinet, decorative cabinet, kitchen cabinet, dining table, Wooden stairs, worship rooms, gyms are all designed in neoclassical style.

There are also other bedroom furniture items but due to the privacy of the house owner, we cannot record it. This project is completed after 18 months of work


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Fantastic work, especially given the scope of work! How many people worked on this project?

David


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Fantastic work, especially given the scope of work! How many people worked on this project?
> 
> David



about 50 people for all phases


----------

